# Help me decide!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So, my friend offered for me to move in with her rent free,until I can find a job close to where she lives.

The only issues I see in this,is the finding a new job. I mean, I will have to quit my job I am at now(which I hate anyway)

And move kinda far from everything I am accustom to.... I will have only a little bit of money.

I still need dog food etc....


Yet...This is free room and access to a huge yard, with people I know,and a house that is bug and *poop* free.

AND a working toilet! Should I just pack up and go after 2 weeks? Or should I wait it out here,till I know for sure I get a job down there? I am having mixed feelings right now.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd fill out some app and not move till it looks like you are getting a job, i can tell you ive let a friend live rent free "untill they get a job" but it get real old and becomes a strain on your relationship when it take more then a couple of months to get that job


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^
That was another thing I was kind of worried about.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm with Ariel. Job first then move. Living with friends can and has ruined friendships. 
Good luck either way.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

stay where you're at.. find a job where you wanna go.. when you get it, leave.. lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> stay where you're at.. find a job where you wanna go.. when you get it, leave.. lol


agree'd me and my sister did it like that twice the first time i moved up to olympia with her it worked out kinda, the second time i moved in with her in portland i nor my girl could find a job out there and now i dont want to have anything to do with my sister or her husband. i would wait till you get a job near your friend than move in with her/him.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would actually say go ahead and get the out of there. Everyone talks about how horrible the economy is, which yes it isn't that "hot" right now with job openings however if needed you can always find a crappy part time job some where to help out while you continue your job search. If they are truly your friends, they will bear with it. Besides you can offer to do other things for them in the mean time to "pull your weight" such as cooking (if you know how) and doing a little more than your fair share of keeping up the house and yard work if needed.

If i were to let someone in and i could honestly see they were trying and doing everything possible to ensure that they did what they could to make the time there pleasant than in no way would i complain. In fact if they helped around here i would do what i could to help them find a decent job. Scratch my back i scratch yours.

Before moving i would atleast make sure they understand completely that you are risking time away from paychecks but ensure you are not slack and by no means attempting to "take advantage", however be sure they understand the risk your taking and the unknown that could lay ahead. They should understand.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will understand, her husband was the one who asked why I didn't just move here and look for a job,then worry about rent later. I could save up for 3 months worth of rent before I move over there.(I have applied for 3 jobs in the area already) this way I have still paid some rent,while I search,yet they tell me not to worry about that either.

Where I am staying is off from their part of the house,so it's like I have my own place. I'm just iffy with the whole no job thing, I mean I can sell stuff on e-bay like I use to,that could help in the time being.

Well I will just go up to the petco tomorrow and introduce myself at least,let them know I applied.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

if your comfortable with it and confident then do it ,  im sure if you saved up money for rent it wouldnt hurt, and if you get your own wing of the house that'd be cool too and the fact that their good with your dogs is even more awesome. so yah if you feel comfortable with it then move forward


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

all i can say is if you do it then make sure you pull your weight, if you don't have a job and are not paying rent make sure your cleaning evetry day, and if you can then cook. if you do that and don't get lazy then its one thing. my friend came and did nothing and didn't pay and it caused a huge strain with my bestfriend.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I have already offered to train their puppy(they have no time for it) and help around the house. Since my friend is Preggers again,it will be a big help to her.\
I can watch the baby too(they have a 1 year old). I plan on pulling my weight and looking for a job as well. I'm not lazy,and I get antsy if I have nothing to do.


----------

